# Found: Gear in Gunny Gorge



## ntibbs (Oct 23, 2003)

I think that throw bag is mine, nice belt bag for a yaker, like new yellow and black. I might have left at smith creek.


----------



## celene (Oct 2, 2006)

ntibbs said:


> I think that throw bag is mine, nice belt bag for a yaker, like new yellow and black. I might have left at smith creek.


Yep, I think I have it. I found it river left about 1/2 way through the run. Yellow bag, red rope, black belt? 

How should I plan to get this back to you? I live in Boulder, spend a lot of weekends in the Durango area or chasing the tail end of whitewater season. I could mail it to you too?


----------



## ntibbs (Oct 23, 2003)

*Thanks!!*

Check your messages, I left you some info!!


----------

